# My new Frédérique Constant Persuasion Business Timer FC-270M4P5



## Alaister

Hi guys,

I just bought my first Frédérique Constant. It is a Persuasion Business Timer FC-270M4P5.


----------



## RBrylawski

Welcome to the Freddie "C" club. That's a beautiful one and it looks great on your wrist. Wear it in abundant health!!


----------



## Alaister

RBrylawski said:


> Welcome to the Freddie "C" club. That's a beautiful one and it looks great on your wrist. Wear it in abundant health!!


Thanks very much for the welcome. I'm glad to join the Freddie C club!!!
Yeh I love the look and feel of the watch. It is great.

Does anyone know where I can get an original print ad for this watch?


----------



## RBrylawski

Alaister said:


> Thanks very much for the welcome. I'm glad to join the Freddie C club!!!
> Yeh I love the look and feel of the watch. It is great.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get an original print ad for this watch?


Go to their official website (www.frederiqueconstant.com) go all the way to bottom of the home page and click on in the press. There you will find magazine covers and if you click on them, you may find the print ad you are looking for.


----------



## FCGVA

Dear Alaister,

We did not made ads for this watch. However you can have a look at your model on our website:
Frédérique Constant | Watch - FC-270EM4P5

Best regards.


----------



## Alaister

Thanks for your replies guys.

What about this ad? 
http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/153192824796435021_EQtqHWgx_c.jpg

Looks like a Japanese print ad or something?


----------



## FCGVA

Dear Alaister,

We did not do this ad. This is not an official Frédérique Constant one. 

Kind regards.


----------



## Alaister

FCGVA said:


> Dear Alaister,
> 
> We did not do this ad. This is not an official Frédérique Constant one.
> 
> Kind regards.


Ok no worries. Thanks for letting me know!


----------

